# Il Papa a Milano



## jorma (31 Maggio 2012)

costa, crea disagio, perche nessuno fa notare che il soldi dei contribuenti andrebbero spesi meglio, magari dati ai poveracci che hanno perso tutto in Emilia, come lo si è fatto per le celebrazioni del 2 giugno?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> costa, crea disagio, perche nessuno fa notare che il soldi dei contribuenti andrebbero spesi meglio, magari dati ai poveracci che hanno perso tutto in Emilia, come lo si è fatto per le celebrazioni del 2 giugno?


A quando un 3d sul nucleare?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A quando un 3d sul nucleare?



Verrà aperto dopo quello sulla prostituzione e quello sull'intervento italiano in medio oriente 

Ogni cosa a suo tempo.


PS: Comunque hanno bloccato mezza città credo.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verrà aperto dopo quello sulla prostituzione e quello sull'intervento italiano in medio oriente
> 
> Ogni cosa a suo tempo.
> 
> ...


Confermo


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Confermo



Fortuna che al lavoro io ci vengo a piedi.


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Maggio 2012)

Perchè se avessero fatto una scelta simile non saremmo stati italiani.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> costa, crea disagio, perche nessuno fa notare che il soldi dei contribuenti andrebbero spesi meglio, magari dati ai poveracci che hanno perso tutto in Emilia, come lo si è fatto per le celebrazioni del 2 giugno?


Maddai...l' Italia è un paese cattolico che si batte il petto.
Figata il papa a Milano.

Se ne sentiva il bisogno no?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fortuna che al lavoro io ci vengo a piedi.




Io no.

sgrunt


----------



## jorma (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Maddai...l' Italia è un paese cattolico che si batte il petto.
> Figata il papa a Milano.
> 
> Se ne sentiva il bisogno no?


non ne sono piu tanto convinto
ormai, per fortuna, è una filosofia in via di estinzione


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> costa, crea disagio, perche nessuno fa notare che il soldi dei contribuenti andrebbero spesi meglio, magari dati ai poveracci che hanno perso tutto in Emilia, come lo si è fatto per le celebrazioni del 2 giugno?


Veramente fu FB c'è il pienone di messaggi di protesta, per entrambi gli eventi.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verrà aperto dopo quello sulla prostituzione e quello sull'intervento italiano in medio oriente
> 
> Ogni cosa a suo tempo.
> 
> ...


Ma dei che Stermy non gli fa niente...dei se selo trova davanti bacia i piedi no?
Sai i baresi sono fatalisti no?
Che delle volte lo sciamano non gli lanci na maledizion no?
Ah i bei tempi andati in cui io e il futuro giovanni paolo I ci davamo del tu...e gli dicevo...ti chiamerai come me vero?
E mi rispose come te e tuo fratello....eheheheheeheheh


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei che Stermy non gli fa niente...dei se selo trova davanti bacia i piedi no?
> Sai i baresi sono fatalisti no?
> Che delle volte lo sciamano non gli lanci na maledizion no?
> Ah i bei tempi andati in cui io e il futuro giovanni paolo I ci davamo del tu...e gli dicevo...ti chiamerai come me vero?
> E mi rispose come te e tuo fratello....eheheheheeheheh


grande Visir buonasera.....ma le pensi la notte amico??


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grande Visir buonasera.....ma le pensi la notte amico??


Ma cavoli è vero eh?
Lui scese dalla montagne poi era a venezia eh?
E prima di cardinale veniva spesso da noi no?
Ma poro can visto il peso del papato?
Solo un mese è durato...poverino gli hanno ciulato tutta la pensione...

Ma io non vorrei essere papa per tutto l'oro del mondo eh?
Ma quante rotture di maroni eh?

E non sai che disse Wojtiwa all'università di Bologna...diede del massone a Roversi Monaco...e tutti professoroni là a testa bassa con lui...
Io all'organo no? 
In aula santa lucia...no?

Poi una volta avevo storia con una di tai di cadore...e andai un po' di giorni a casa sua...e incontrammo il papa nei boschi...e gli dissi...ciò polacco...e mi disse salute a te oh conte!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> costa, crea disagio, perche nessuno fa notare che il soldi dei contribuenti andrebbero spesi meglio, magari dati ai poveracci che hanno perso tutto in Emilia, come lo si è fatto per le celebrazioni del 2 giugno?


Ma scherzi?

solo qua manco possono mangiare e si svenano per le offerte....

da altre parti li fanno camminare a calci in culo...

e pagano tutte le tasse...


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei che Stermy non gli fa niente...dei se selo trova davanti bacia i piedi no?
> Sai i baresi sono fatalisti no?
> Che delle volte lo sciamano non gli lanci na maledizion no?
> Ah i bei tempi andati in cui io e il futuro giovanni paolo I ci davamo del tu...e gli dicevo...ti chiamerai come me vero?
> E mi rispose come te e tuo fratello....eheheheheeheheh


Per le maledizioni a me io qua sto, per le mie confido che il signore se lo chiamera' tra pochissimo....

gli serve...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per le maledizioni a me io qua sto, per le mie confido che il signore se lo chiamera' tra pochissimo....
> 
> gli serve...
> 
> ahahahahah


La nostra vita non è in mano nostra.
Perfino i capelli del nostro capo sono contati.
Stolto stanotte ti sarà chiesto conto della tua anima!
Pentiti empio apostata!
ahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La nostra vita non è in mano nostra.
> Perfino i capelli del nostro capo sono contati.
> Stolto stanotte ti sarà chiesto conto della tua anima!
> Pentiti empio apostata!
> ahahahahahaahahahah


ma che ce fai ancora in MagnaGattonia?

me credevo che stavi a monta' na' tenda qua a piazza duomo...

ahahahahah

Ps: stai li', stai e nun te move...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ce fai ancora in MagnaGattonia?
> 
> me credevo che stavi a monta' na' tenda qua a piazza duomo...
> 
> ...


Ho da fare qui eh?
Stasera solenne chiusura del mese di maggio
Sabato è il the conte Day.
Domenica è la Santissima Trinità no?
Ma io non ho esigenza di vedere il papa no?
In genere quando ha bisogno di me mi evoca in udienza privata no?
Poi sto incazzato perchè non vuole lasciarmi andare a suonare il Mascioni a cinque tastiere 1972 della Sala Nervi no?

Ma ci conosciamo dai tempi in cui si occupava di musica sacra no?
Poi a Milano ci sta il rito ambrosiano e non capisso un casso no?

.....


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho da fare qui eh?
> Stasera solenne chiusura del mese di maggio
> Sabato è il the conte Day.
> Domenica è la Santissima Trinità no?
> ...


mentre invece con altri riti per te e' diverso?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mentre invece con altri riti per te e' diverso?
> 
> ahahahah


Eh no me confondo eh?
Il martedì grasso a melano casca diverso da vicenza!
No?

Melano calendario liturgico ambrosiano no?


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Maddai...l' Italia è un paese cattolico che si batte il petto.
> Figata il papa a Milano.
> 
> Se ne sentiva il bisogno no?




No. :smile:


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> costa, crea disagio, perche nessuno fa notare che il soldi dei contribuenti andrebbero spesi meglio, magari dati ai poveracci che hanno perso tutto in Emilia, come lo si è fatto per le celebrazioni del 2 giugno?



anche lì dov'è in Vaticano è così


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche lì dov'è in Vaticano è così


L'unica cosa buona del papa è che per natura del suo mandato di solito non si becca la pensione.
In compenso i suoi vescovi si cuccano 7000 eurini/mese pagati da un INPS che da loro non ha mai visto un versamento......


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona del papa è che per natura del suo mandato di solito non si becca la pensione.
> In compenso i suoi vescovi si cuccano 7000 eurini/mese pagati da un INPS che da loro non ha mai visto un versamento......


Quasi quasi mi faccio vescovo no?
Ciò Monsieur ma perchè non posso leggere il tuo blog?
Ti ho fatto qualcosa di brutto?:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi faccio vescovo no?
> Ciò Monsieur ma perchè non posso leggere il tuo blog?
> Ti ho fatto qualcosa di brutto?:smile:


Perdonami Conte, ma sono uno snob.
Non sei l'unico escluso, se la cosa ti può consolare.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Perdonami Conte, ma sono uno snob.
> Non sei l'unico escluso, se la cosa ti può consolare.


No la cosa non mi consola e non me ne frega degli altri.
Ma vorrei solo capire perchè mi hai escluso.
Cioè sono uno sconosciuto per te no?
Ovvio che se sbriciola non mi metteva la curiosità manco sentivo l'esigenza di leggere quel bel tuo trattato sulla lingua no? Molto lungo e articolato in vari punti no?

Trovo il tuo gesto non molto carino nei miei confronti.

Tuttavia vivrai
e avvenga tutto secondo quanto desideri.

A me importa solo di non avere conti in sospeso con nessuno.

Tutti sono nelle mie grazie.
I guai iniziano solo quando si finisce nelle mie disgrazie no?:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No la cosa non mi consola e non me ne frega degli altri.
> Ma vorrei solo capire perchè mi hai escluso.
> Cioè sono uno sconosciuto per te no?
> Ovvio che se sbriciola non mi metteva la curiosità manco sentivo l'esigenza di leggere quel bel tuo trattato sulla lingua no? Molto lungo e articolato in vari punti no?
> ...


Tranquillo, nessun conto in sospeso. Solo non mi sento in sintonia con i tuoi modi e con quelli di alcuni altri utenti, e siccome non sono un piantagrane, tento di evitare le occasioni. Pace e bene.


----------



## Flavia (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona del papa è che per natura del suo mandato di solito non si becca la pensione.
> In compenso i suoi vescovi si cuccano 7000 eurini/mese pagati da un INPS che da loro non ha mai visto un versamento......


7000 eurini? 
comunque il loro patrimonio aumenta anche con i lasciti dei fedeli
mai sentito parlare di punti paradiso?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 7000 eurini?
> comunque il loro patrimonio aumenta anche con i lasciti dei fedeli
> mai sentito parlare di punti paradiso?


_
"Vi sono due sole cose realmente 'infinite'. L'Universo e la stupidità umana..... ma sull'Universo ho qualche dubbio"

Alber Einstein_


----------



## Flavia (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> _
> "Vi sono due sole cose realmente 'infinite'. L'Universo e la stupidità umana..... ma sull'Universo ho qualche dubbio"
> 
> Alber Einstein_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


>


Era un commento al tuo post.
La stupidità umana è tale da permette di arricchire i furbi in cambio delle cose più improbabili, tra le quali spiccano le promesse di paradisi più o meno "ad personam".


----------



## Flavia (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Era un commento al tuo post.
> La stupidità umana è tale da permette di arricchire i furbi in cambio delle cose più improbabili, tra le quali spiccano le promesse di paradisi più o meno "ad personam".


ho avuto la (s)fortuna di conoscere persone che accumulavano questi punti, devo dire che per me vale lo slogan se li conosci li eviti


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tranquillo, nessun conto in sospeso. Solo non mi sento in sintonia con i tuoi modi e con quelli di alcuni altri utenti, e siccome non sono un piantagrane, tento di evitare le occasioni. Pace e bene.


non ci posso credere...ho trovato uno più snob di me.
scherzi a parte negare l'accesso alla lettura di qualcosa mi pare una specie di censura .


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 7000 eurini?
> comunque il loro patrimonio aumenta anche con i lasciti dei fedeli
> mai sentito parlare di *punti paradiso*?


...io di Kinder Paradiso! :smile: ottima per fare colazione:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci posso credere...ho trovato uno più snob di me.
> scherzi a parte negare l'accesso alla lettura di qualcosa mi pare una specie di censura .



Non tentare di guadagnare punti a mio discapito. Resti sempre un'acidona con un solo ormone represso


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non tentare di guadagnare punti a mio discapito. Resti sempre un'acidona con un solo ormone represso


sempre se nun s'e' gia' suicidato...ahahahah

comunque e' gggiusto e me piace....

mejo pensa' positivo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non tentare di guadagnare punti a mio discapito. Resti sempre un'acidona con un solo ormone represso


senza dubbio.
soltanto sono una seguace di voltaire:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...io di Kinder Paradiso! :smile: ottima per fare colazione:smile:


stai a dieta?


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

anzi, scusa ...pare che la _nota frase :
"non sono d’accordo con quello che dici, ma darei la vita perché tu lo possa dire"
voltaire non l'abbia mai detta.
_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi, scusa ...pare che la _nota frase :
> "non sono d’accordo con quello che dici, ma darei la vita perché tu lo possa dire"
> voltaire non l'abbia mai detta.
> _


Ero convinto fosse di qualcun altro, ma sono troppo ignorante per darmene certo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

E poi comunque non si tratta di censura. Fa parte della libertà dell'individuo poter decidere con chi condividere i propri pensieri.


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stai a dieta?


perchè?


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E poi comunque non si tratta di censura. Fa parte della libertà dell'individuo poter decidere con chi condividere i propri pensieri.


ovvio.negassi questo sarei incoerente; però mi perplimi e mi scappa di opinare


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.negassi questo sarei incoerente; però mi perplimi e mi scappa di opinare



Il bagno è in fondo a destra. Mi raccomando i TenaLady nell'apposito sacchetto!


----------



## Eretteo (1 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 7000 eurini?
> comunque il loro patrimonio aumenta anche con i lasciti dei fedeli
> mai sentito parlare di punti paradiso?


Alla Montalcini ne dan 25.000 al mese solo perche' e' senatrice a vita,lo e' da una vita,ed in senato nemmeno ci va.


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Alla Montalcini ne dan 25.000 al mese solo perche' e' senatrice a vita,lo e' da una vita,ed in senato nemmeno ci va.


almeno nun fa tanti danni...

so' gli assidui che ce fregano...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il bagno è in fondo a destra. Mi raccomando i *TenaLady* nell'apposito sacchetto!


:unhappy:scostumato e illiberale!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:scostumato e illiberale!


Sappi, Minerva, per quanto te ne possa interessare, che nel mio immaginario sul femminile occupi un posto rilevante, malgrado il tuo ormone solitario e rachitico. :infelice:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E poi comunque non si tratta di censura. Fa parte della libertà dell'individuo poter decidere con chi condividere i propri pensieri.


:up::up::up::up:
Ripeto io manco me ne ero accorto poi sbriciola ieri ha detto solina vieni a leggere il blog...e mi sono incuriosito eh?
Allora ho cercato di capire le ragioni.


----------



## Eretteo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> almeno nun fa tanti danni...
> 
> so' gli assidui che ce fregano...
> 
> ahahahah


Mi permetto di ricordare uno fra 1000 episodi;qualche anno fa,governo Prodi eternamente agonizzante ed in bilico,sul filo del rasoio per l'ennesimo voto di fiducia,come sempre fa concessioni a questo e a quello per tirare a campare il minimo indispensabile per portare a casa la pensioncina.
La Montalcini e' in India per presenziare ad un convegno.
Dall'Italia parte un C 130 dell'aeronautica militare per andare a raccattarla,la riportano in Italia e la conducono fino al Senato a schiacciare giusto in tempo il tasto salvatore.
Soldi ben spesi.
Non si sapra' mai quanti.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi permetto di ricordare uno fra 1000 episodi;qualche anno fa,governo Prodi eternamente agonizzante ed in bilico,sul filo del rasoio per l'ennesimo voto di fiducia,come sempre fa concessioni a questo e a quello per tirare a campare il minimo indispensabile per portare a casa la pensioncina.
> La Montalcini e' in India per presenziare ad un convegno.
> Dall'Italia parte un C 130 dell'aeronautica militare per andare a raccattarla,la riportano in Italia e la conducono fino al Senato a schiacciare giusto in tempo il tasto salvatore.
> Soldi ben spesi.
> Non si sapra' mai quanti.


Chi ha pagato tutti i danni fatti dai dimostranti al G8 di Genova?
Sono stati pagati?
O la gente non è stata indennizzata?


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi permetto di ricordare uno fra 1000 episodi;qualche anno fa,governo Prodi eternamente agonizzante ed in bilico,sul filo del rasoio per l'ennesimo voto di fiducia,come sempre fa concessioni a questo e a quello per tirare a campare il minimo indispensabile per portare a casa la pensioncina.
> La Montalcini e' in India per presenziare ad un convegno.
> Dall'Italia parte un C 130 dell'aeronautica militare per andare a raccattarla,la riportano in Italia e la conducono fino al Senato a schiacciare giusto in tempo il tasto salvatore.
> Soldi ben spesi.
> Non si sapra' mai quanti.


ricordo....fu quando Storace, vestito d'orbace le disse che le avrebbe volentieri spaccato le stampelle sulla capoccia...

puro aplomb british...ahahahah

comunque per par condicio, ti ricordo anche gli aerei di stato che scorazzavano stracarichi di mignotte, papponi e di menestrelli falliti per sollazzare il re....nano...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ha pagato tutti i danni fatti dai dimostranti al G8 di Genova?
> Sono stati pagati?
> O la gente non è stata indennizzata?


Il G8 a Genova?
Fossi stato un'autorita' preposta a farlo,avrei dato una promozione al carabiniere che ha sparato per salvarsi la vita.
E poi organizzato tante belle squadre di lavoro come in America,coi pacifisti incatenati a due a due a risistemare i blocchetti di porfido che avevano tolto,ed ogni tanto un blocchetto nei denti a chi li difende,cosi' per passarmi il tempo.
Non ci sarebbe stato nemmeno bisogno di spender soldi per sorvegliare i lavoranti,avrei affidato il compito ai genovesi,non sarebbero stati buoni come me.


----------



## Eretteo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque per par condicio, ti ricordo anche gli aerei di stato che scorazzavano stracarichi di mignotte, papponi e di menestrelli falliti per sollazzare il re....nano...
> Piu' falliti che a sinistra e' dura;se da una lampada uscisse un fantomatico genio burlone che costringesse tutti i parlamentari a tornare alle loro occupazioni,Calderoli tornerebbe a fare il chirurgo maxillo-facciale,Veltroni dicono che abbia un diploma in cinematografia......e senza Cinecitta' costruita da Mussolini ed i soliti finanziamenti di stato,che cosa se ne fa,a parte il parlamentare o il sindaco di sinistra?
> Ma la sinistra e' diversa,quelli non si fanno i loro interessi.
> I miliardari vivono nelle loro ville da miliardi,invece quelli di sinistra nelle ville miliardarie intestate alle loro fondazioni,una differenza sostanziale.
> ...


Forse coi soldi dell'ICI che non versano quelle decine di chilometri di abitazioni totalmente abusive (ed ovviamente sconosciute ai locali uffici preposti a controllo e tassazione) con cui sono stati deturpati i litorali pugliesi?
Perche' quelle minimo sono seconde case,ergo ici (ora imu) maggiorata di brutto,e invece non pagano come al solito un emerito C*A*Z*Z*O. 
D'altronde fan bene,se quelli del nord son cosi' babbei da avere sopportato;
-il confino al nord dei delinquenti del sud nel secondo dopoguerra (cosi' quelli han messo radici e fatto amicizie);
-il fatto che nei concorsi pubblici quelli del sud avessero piu' punti perche' provenienti dal sud,col risultato che al nord trovare prefetti,questori,pretori,comandanti provinciali dei vigili del fuoco,ecc.... locali non e' affatto frequente;
-il fatto che ci siano regioni in pianura padana che pagano 100 e si vedono tornare da roma 40,mentre al sud ovviamente soldi come se piovesse per l'anima del ciufolo;
-il mantenimento al sud di pletore di dipendenti statali,regionali,provinciali,comunali con chissa' quali soldi...
-il mantenimento dei vari eserciti di invalidi,matti,tetraplegici che in certe regioni hanno delle percentuali a dir poco vertiginose (tipo quel quartiere a napoli in cui al 90% son tutti matti,con regolare certificato e sussidio....
....e 1000 altre cose,vuol dire che gli sta bene cosi'.
A dir la verita' non e' che stia bene proprio a tutti,ma non si puo' governare oggi in Italia in maniera illuminata come faceva in URSS Stalin negli anni '60,quindi avanti a mantenerli.
Finche' ci sono ancora  soldi e babbei a pagare.
Poi si vedra'.
Chissa'.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Forse coi soldi dell'ICI che non versano quelle decine di chilometri di abitazioni totalmente abusive (ed ovviamente sconosciute ai locali uffici preposti a controllo e tassazione) con cui sono stati deturpati i litorali pugliesi?
> Perche' quelle minimo sono seconde case,ergo ici (ora imu) maggiorata di brutto,e invece non pagano come al solito un emerito C*A*Z*Z*O.
> D'altronde fan bene,se quelli del nord son cosi' babbei da avere sopportato;
> -il confino al nord dei delinquenti del sud nel secondo dopoguerra (cosi' quelli han messo radici e fatto amicizie);
> ...


Ma ste cose non si possono dire...perchè sennò sei razzista...
Dime polenton finchè te pare...
Ma giù le mani dai nostri soldi pardio!
E che la piantino i funzionari di stato corrotti a dirci evasori...
Sistemate clientelismo e corruzione nello stato e poi parliamo di evasione...pardio.

Ma ti rendi conto
Medici che fanno certificati falsi...
Basta pagare no?

Noi stufi di fare i babbei a pagare...
Io che non ottengo lo studentato perchè mio padre dice...ma ci vuole una dichiarazion dei redditi bassissima che neanche un barbiere a metà stipendio ce la fa...

Poi a Casteldebole Volvo e Bmw targati bari e company...davanti allo studentato...
Figli di medici e di ingegneri...e io chiedo...ma ragazzi come avete fatto a rientrare nei parametri...
Risposta...bisogna saperci fare con lo stato...

Fanculo dei...fanculo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;lTyJg_FFfhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTyJg_FFfhI&feature=related[/video]

Che andiamo a vedere se ha più soldi il papa o sto qua eh?
Uno che dice...In Italia abbiamo un padronato...ecc..ecc...
Ma lù la tuta bleu non l'ha mia mai messa eh?


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Forse coi soldi dell'ICI che non versano quelle decine di chilometri di abitazioni totalmente abusive (ed ovviamente sconosciute ai locali uffici preposti a controllo e tassazione) con cui sono stati deturpati i litorali pugliesi?
> Perche' quelle minimo sono seconde case,ergo ici (ora imu) maggiorata di brutto,e invece non pagano come al solito un emerito C*A*Z*Z*O.
> D'altronde fan bene,se quelli del nord son cosi' babbei da avere sopportato;
> -il confino al nord dei delinquenti del sud nel secondo dopoguerra (cosi' quelli han messo radici e fatto amicizie);
> ...


Ma sta cosa di Stalin che ripeti....ahahahah

ma se e' morto nel 1953, cazzo governava negli anni 60?...dall'aldila'?

ahahahah

comunque riassumo :

adda' paga'....

risarcimento Borbonico...e fankulo Savoia...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ste cose non si possono dire...perchè sennò sei razzista...
> Dime polenton finchè te pare...
> Ma giù le mani dai nostri soldi pardio!
> E che la piantino i funzionari di stato corrotti a dirci evasori...
> ...


PAGAREEEE!!!!

Risarcimento Neo Borbonico...

ahahahahah

comunque guarda che cazzoni in vestaglia...

ahahahah

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2012/06/01/foto/riviste-36362203/1/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> PAGAREEEE!!!!
> 
> Risarcimento Neo Borbonico...
> 
> ...


Sai na cosa?
Testimonianza di vita vissuta.
Ateneo di Bologna fine anni 80.
Gli unici che hanno fatto qualcosa di buono e reale per gli studenti tipo laboratori, decenti sale studio ecc..ecc..ecc..
quelli di CL.
I gruppi studenteschi di sinistra...Mai concluso una beata minchia: tutti fuori corso, solo boni a distruggere e a protestare: ciapare un libro in man e dare esami...nun se ne parla...tanto tu Roversi Monaco mi devi dar la laurea perchè io sono iscritto.
CL odiati da tutti: in quegli anni misero a segno tutte le loro battaglie no? Tutte.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> PAGAREEEE!!!!
> 
> Risarcimento Neo Borbonico...
> 
> ...


No mio caro...
Comperiamo e poi colonizziamo...
Vedrai che muso duro e baston in man...vedi quanto ci mettiamo...
Paroni cativi...e LAVORAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...
Basta sussidio di stato...capì?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> PAGAREEEE!!!!
> 
> Risarcimento Neo Borbonico...
> 
> ...


http://economia.panorama.it/La-crisi-in-Veneto-nella-testa-degli-imprenditori-noi-non-molliamo

Impara!


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai na cosa?
> Testimonianza di vita vissuta.
> Ateneo di Bologna fine anni 80.
> Gli unici che hanno fatto qualcosa di buono e reale per gli studenti tipo laboratori, decenti sale studio ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...


ma che cazzo me ne fotte...

torniamo alle cose serie...

te' vist' i segaioli papaboys che sciroccati?

ahahahah

fossi stao Pisapia avrei deportato tutte le mignotte de Milano e provincia e le avrei 
dislocate lungo la via del papa da Linate a piazza Duomo, inabiti piu’ uccinti del normale!!!!

hahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo me ne fotte...
> 
> torniamo alle cose serie...
> 
> ...


Ti ho parlato delle cose serie.
QUelle che non fanno mai notizia.
Ma figurati se un papa se ne frega se in edicola ci sta playboy.
Le questioni spirituali sono altre.
Chi privilegia le questioni spirituali, se ne frega di quelle carnali.
E' il discorso di Marta e Maria.
Io fossi il papa e mi portassero le mignotte...le abbraccerei...
Perchè mi troverei difronte a Cristo in croce no?
Perchè costringere donne a prostituirsi è una cosa abominevole.
Usarle e non fare nulla è abominevole.
Non contrastare sto fatto di cose è abominevole.
Guardale bene quelle mignotte...
Perchè non sai chi potresti trovare tra loro...non lo sai...

Poi ok...il bigottismo è simile alle idiozie politiche no?
In Italia abbiamo un padronato....che...ma intanto io sto nei miei yacht...ecc..ecc...ecc...


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho parlato delle cose serie.
> QUelle che non fanno mai notizia.
> Ma figurati se un papa se ne frega se in edicola ci sta playboy.
> Le questioni spirituali sono altre.
> ...


ma piantala che siete marci e poi fate togliere playboy dall'edicola dell'aeroporto dai segaioli ipocriti...

pagliacci...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma piantala che siete marci e poi fate togliere playboy dall'edicola dell'aeroporto dai segaioli ipocriti...
> 
> pagliacci...


Si hai ragione siamo pagliacci...
Tu pensa alle mignotte che disprezzi in cuor tuo...
Mentre quel buffone di Don Benzi...


----------



## quintina_ (3 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il G8 a Genova?
> Fossi stato un'autorita' preposta a farlo,avrei dato una promozione al carabiniere che ha sparato per salvarsi la vita.
> E poi organizzato tante belle squadre di lavoro come in America,coi pacifisti incatenati a due a due a risistemare i blocchetti di porfido che avevano tolto,ed ogni tanto un blocchetto nei denti a chi li difende,cosi' per passarmi il tempo.
> Non ci sarebbe stato nemmeno bisogno di spender soldi per sorvegliare i lavoranti,avrei affidato il compito ai genovesi,non sarebbero stati buoni come me.


ma quante stronzate tutte insieme oh


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> ma quante stronzate tutte insieme oh


Quinty ciao 

Non avevo letto.

Io ero tra i pacifisti a manifestare ai tempi. E ne vado fiera.


----------



## quintina_ (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quinty ciao
> 
> Non avevo letto.
> 
> Io ero tra i pacifisti a manifestare ai tempi. E ne vado fiera.


non avevo dubbi al riguardo


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi al riguardo


Marciavo con Cisco dei Modena City Ramblers accanto a me. Se Eretteo mi vuole incatenare per farmi fare i lavori forzati vorrei essere incatenata insieme a lui che canta 'Bella ciao'.


----------



## quintina_ (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Marciavo con Cisco dei Modena City Ramblers accanto a me. Se Eretteo mi vuole incatenare per farmi fare i lavori forzati vorrei essere incatenata insieme a lui che canta 'Bella ciao'.



E il blocchetto di porfido nei denti lo tira a me?


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> E il blocchetto di porfido nei denti lo tira a me?


Non sarà mica così cattivo Eretteo! Dai su, non posso crederci. Al massimo ti incatena. Ce l'hai un compagno a cui incatenarti?


----------



## quintina_ (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sarà mica così cattivo Eretteo! Dai su, non posso crederci. Al massimo ti incatena. Ce l'hai un compagno a cui incatenarti?



ma io non c'ero al G8! Avevo un bimbo di pochi mesi... allattavo... non potevo... Però vi difendo! Per cui mi tocca il blocchetto nei denti quando vuole passare il tempo!

(ma chi è sto qui???)


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> ma io non c'ero al G8! Avevo un bimbo di pochi mesi... allattavo... non potevo... Però vi difendo! Per cui mi tocca il blocchetto nei denti quando vuole passare il tempo!
> 
> (ma chi è sto qui???)


Ma non può tirare il blocchetto nei denti alla Quinty! E' vietato dal regolamento del forum. La Quinty non si tocca nemmeno con un blocchetto di porfido!


----------



## job (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona del papa è che per natura del suo mandato di solito non si becca la pensione.
> In compenso i suoi vescovi si cuccano 7000 eurini/mese pagati da un INPS che da loro non ha mai visto un versamento......


Tutti i preti pagano l'INPS. http://www.inps.it/portale/default.aspx?sID=0;5773;5902;5910;5924;&lastMenu=5924&iMenu=1

Il capo dei cappellani militari essendo equiparato ad un generale guadagna 4000 euro al mese di pensione (dopo 20 anni di servizio).

Un vescovo normale non credo proprio che guadagni 7000 euro al mese visto che il vescovo di Como si paga una pensione integrativa per avere qualche soldo in più durante la vecchiaia.

CHIESA: VESCOVO DI COMO RENDE NOTI GUADAGNI E RISPARMI (ANSA) -
Il vescovo di Como Diego Coletti guadagna 1.781 euro al mese, ha 40.000 euro di risparmi e versa 4.000 euro all'anno a un fondo pensioni integrativo «per non pesare sulla diocesi dopo il 75esimo anno». I dati, resi noti dallo stesso presule, sono pubblicati sul settimanale della diocesi di Como e fanno parte dell«operazione trasparenzà annunciata da Coletti la scorsa settimana, contestualmente alla costituzione del fondo di solidarietà diocesano. Per alimentare il fondo, il vescovo aveva annunciato di devolvere un mese di stipendio, invitando gli altri sacerdoti della diocesi a fare altrettanto. La diocesi comasca conta 403 sacerdoti nelle oltre trecento parrocchie delle province di Como, Sondrio, Varese e Lecco. »Sono un fratello maggiore che dovrebbe presentarsi soprattutto come l'ultimo di tutti e il servo di tutti« scrive Coletti, che chiede scusa »per ogni pensiero di autocompiacimento nella stesura del rendiconto«. Il vescovo analizza poi tutte le componenti del reddito e confida che i risparmi - 40.000 euro - serviranno »a coprire le spese del mio funerale e a fare qualche elemosina, segnalata con cura nel mio testamento«. Dello stipendio mensile, precisa Coletti, 680 euro arrivano dall'Istituto Sostentamento Clero, 651 dall'amministrazione diocesana e 450 euro di pensione». (ANSA).
[h=3]Fonti:[/h]http://chiesanews.myblog.it/archive/2009…


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

job ha detto:


> Tutti i preti pagano l'INPS. http://www.inps.it/portale/default.aspx?sID=0;5773;5902;5910;5924;&lastMenu=5924&iMenu=1
> 
> Il capo dei cappellani militari essendo equiparato ad un generale guadagna 4000 euro al mese di pensione (dopo 20 anni di servizio).
> 
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Dei miei frati?
Uno riceveva 3 pensioni.
A: Sostentamento del clero
B: Cappellano militare (seconda guerra)
C: Cappellano Ospedale 30 anni di servizio

Ebbene normale no?
Dava tutto in convento e con quelle pensioni i frati hanno assunto tre domestiche...
Dando lavoro a tre signore no? IN REGOLA. No?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Dei miei frati?
> Uno riceveva 3 pensioni.
> A: Sostentamento del clero
> ...


Ma piantala che sono dei ricottari e tu il pesciolino che segue i grossi predatori per mangiare le loro briciole o fargli la pulizia dei denti...

ahahahahah ...

i soldi degli stipendi arrivano effettivamente dallo stato italiano e non dal Vaticano ed i privilegi degli insegnanti di religione per es. sono osceni e da esecuzione sommaria in pubblica piazza...

li sceglie la curia locale e pero' li paga pantalone e se per la curia perdono i requisiti (non leccano piu' il loro culo come prima perche' si e' bloccata la salivazione) passano automaticamente di ruolo in una materia a scelta scavancando i coglioni che da decenni magari sono ancora precari e che magari li sostengono pure come baraccone dando via il culo...

Bin La', ma n'aereo nun t'avanzava?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma piantala che sono dei ricottari e tu il pesciolino che segue i grossi predatori per mangiare le loro briciole o fargli la pulizia dei denti...
> 
> ahahahahah ...
> 
> ...


Manco l'aereo di Bin Laden bastava a sti paraculi

Hiro


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Manco l'aereo di Bin Laden bastava a sti paraculi
> 
> Hiro


beh sbriciolare san pietro sarebbe na' bella smerdata mica da ridere...

lo sapevi che a roma nessuna costruzione religiosa puo' superare per legge er cupolone?

st'infami...un minareto prima o poi lo costruiranno...magari abusivo e de notte a sfregio...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh sbriciolare san pietro sarebbe na' bella smerdata mica da ridere...
> 
> lo sapevi che a roma nessuna costruzione religiosa puo' superare per legge er cupolone?
> 
> ...


Eh dove?
Dove sono passato io...
Gli Islamici non costruiscono eh?
Terra profanata da carne di maiale eh?
shshshshsahahahahahaahah...


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh dove?
> Dove sono passato io...
> Gli Islamici non costruiscono eh?
> Terra profanata da carne di maiale eh?
> shshshshsahahahahahaahah...


eri al guinzaglio di Calderoli per caso?

ahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ste cose non si possono dire...perchè sennò sei razzista...
> Dime polenton finchè te pare...
> E' la verita',io non mi offendo quando i terroni mi danno del polentone.......sono loro che mi guardano storto quando parlo dei terroni (peraltro senza nemmeno voler offendere,ma per dare una connotazione geografica al discorso) a casa loro.
> D'altronde i miei vicini campano-pugliesi sono gli unici in tutto il paese a;
> ...


A Ferrara gli appartamenti piu' belli del centro storico sono di meridionali ed est-europei.
Ed altri di piu' recente costruzione fatti con le tasse universitarie sono assegnati ad altri meridionali e ad una massa di africani.
Che non dovendo lavorare stagionalmente o part time per pagare le tasse universitarie si laureano prima e ti prendono anche il posto.
E tu lo prendi in quel posto.
D'altronde finche' al sud si sentiranno furbi perche' con mezzucci ed espedienti riescono ad avere una rendita,ed al nord si si sentiranno furbi perche' non sono come quelli del sud,non cambia molto.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma sta cosa di Stalin che ripeti....ahahahah
> 
> ma se e' morto nel 1953, cazzo governava negli anni 60?...dall'aldila'?
> Sara' un mese che lo scrivo,qualcuno se n'e' accorto alla  fine
> ...


Non parlarmi di risarcimenti,che io le ingiustizie non posso tollerarle.
Io risarcirei tutti,fino all'ultimo scellino.
I Savoia in Italia,ma anche tutti i loro averi per risanare il deficit.
Statalizzazione dei grandi patrimoni,politici,mafiosi e banchieri in testa.
Cio' che era dei Borboni tutto giu' al Regno di Napoli,compresi i discendenti dei sudditi emigrati nel Lombardo-Veneto.
Roma e dominazioni annesse a Josef,perche' quello si e' un vero capo di stato con gli attributi;annullamento di 8 e 5 per mille,potrebbe benissimo tirare avanti con le decime,le offerte dei fedeli e lo IOR.
Ritorno dei Savoia al loro nord-ovest,se li vogliono.
Lombardia che faccia quel che vuole,basta che non venga a rompere a nord-est.
E nord-est incuneato come sempre fra nord ed est europa,libero di competere ad armi pari coi vicinastri d'oltralpe,e di surclassarli.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> ma quante stronzate tutte insieme oh


E' davvero bello ed emozionante quando capitano questi divini versetti,tali interventi da non sapere se replicare in endecasillabi o in settenari.
Una meraviglia star lontani dal forum per qualche giorno,e leggere tali spremute sinaptiche ristoratrici,quasi come un bel sorso di piscio di cammello dopo aver traversato il Sahara sulle ginocchia avanzando sui ceci.
Sarebbe una cosmica ingiustizia non replicare brevemente ad un tal concentrato di epatico nettare,quasi come chi volesse negare l'esistenza di una splendida eta' dell'oro,quando l'uomo non conosceva violenza,guerre,fame e malattie;l'autostrada era liscia e senza caselli col gabelliere;la trinita' donnaccia-centro sociale-corpi cavernosi cerebrali aveva una sua armonia e funzionava simultaneamente come Asmoneo Triboccuto.
E allora lasciamola questa pia illusione,e non diciamo al ragazzino implume che il losco meccanico preparatore,quando gli promette tanti cavalli-poca spesa-tanta affidabilita' e' un bieco opportunista ed un sozzo profittatore.......molto meglio sarebbe stato ammettere fin dal principio "prendine due,e la terza scordatela per sempre".
Ah,se il paradiso terrestre fosse ancora terrestre......se il libero arbitrio fosse veramente libero e non a campo d'azione circoscritto.....se l'ira degli dei non si fosse abbattuta sui poveri sapiens,le sapiens sarebbero come una volta tutte belle;ed invece Enlil ha sfogato la sua rabbia sui poveri mortali scatenando malattie genetiche,morbi,infezioni perniciose ed abominevoli racchie....se gli antenati fossero stati piu' discreti invece d'assordare l'immortale coi loro accoppiosi strepiti,le ominidi sarebbero tutte appecorabilissime,mentre la realta' dell'odierno sfacelo e' molto meno meno prosaica.....se dall'empireo non fossero caduti nell'orbe terracqueo una moltitudine di sostanze discutibili sintetizzabili,od annidate nelle piante piu' impensabili,tutti i cerebri sarebbero ancora funzionali,mentre una legione e' invero strinata causa droghe di ogni fatta......se gli ex mariti non avessero come spiacevoli effetti collaterali minorazioni psichiche da sudditanza psicologica,il mondo sarebbe tanto piu' bello......se le suffragette non avessero come obiettivo diventare un uomo,lo sarebbe ancor di piu'.
Per tutte queste ragioni,c'e' pure la remota ipotesi che l'intero percorso sovrastante non valga un emerito pene,ma al viandante poco importa.
Il passo e' ormai varcato,la strada s'appressa alla piu' agevole discesa,ed in lontananza s'intravede gia' un rifugio sicuro.




Sole ha detto:


> Se Eretteo mi vuole incatenare per farmi fare i lavori forzati vorrei essere incatenata insieme a lui che canta 'Bella ciao'.


Eh,le donne si che son maestre,quando si tratta di lusingare un ominide.




quintina_ ha detto:


> E il blocchetto di porfido nei denti lo tira a me?


Che tentazione,che tentazione.....




Sole ha detto:


> Non sarà mica così cattivo Eretteo! Dai su, non posso crederci. Al massimo ti incatena.





Sole ha detto:


> Ma si,in fondo sono un pezzo di pane.
> Ce l'hai un compagno a cui incatenarti?



Son cosi' buono che glielo troverei io





quintina_ ha detto:


> ma io non c'ero al G8! Avevo un bimbo di pochi mesi... allattavo... non potevo... Però vi difendo!





quintina_ ha detto:


> Povero piccolo.....speriamo che nel latte non sia passato troppo socialismo irreale
> Per cui mi tocca il blocchetto nei denti quando vuole passare il tempo!
> Finche' non ritorna dalle ferie Belzebu' mi tocca  trovare altri passatempi,o restauro una Topolino o rifaccio la legatura ad un incunabolo
> (ma chi è sto qui???)



Mah,un lupo cattivo.....





Sole ha detto:


> Ma non può tirare il blocchetto nei denti alla Quinty! E' vietato dal regolamento del forum. La Quinty non si tocca nemmeno con un blocchetto di porfido!


Non la sfiorerei neanche con un tronco di frassino centenario,munito di puntale in carburo di silicio.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A Ferrara gli appartamenti piu' belli del centro storico sono di meridionali ed est-europei.
> Ed altri di piu' recente costruzione fatti con le tasse universitarie sono assegnati ad altri meridionali e ad una massa di africani.
> Che non dovendo lavorare stagionalmente o part time per pagare le tasse universitarie si laureano prima e ti prendono anche il posto.
> E tu lo prendi in quel posto.
> D'altronde finche' al sud si sentiranno furbi perche' con mezzucci ed espedienti riescono ad avere una rendita,ed al nord si si sentiranno furbi perche' non sono come quelli del sud,non cambia molto.


Ma infatti la lotta contro lo stato esoso: al nord si combatte con l'evasione al sud con la corruzione...
Ohi non diciamo banfonate...
Sai cosa diceva il vicino bangladese al fratello che è arrivato da noi con il kit afflussi 2006?
Dato che qui in casa a far niente per dieci mesi non ti voglio...vai a fare il cameriere dai nostri amici là...che al sud non si lavora in regola...e al nord non si lavora fuori regola...

ma guai eh a dire ste cose?
Noi abbiamo la mentalità da ciavare el paron...al sud hanno l'arte della truffa...ma guai a dirle ste cose eh?


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non parlarmi di risarcimenti,che io le ingiustizie non posso tollerarle.
> Io risarcirei tutti,fino all'ultimo scellino.
> I Savoia in Italia,ma anche tutti i loro averi per risanare il deficit.
> Statalizzazione dei grandi patrimoni,politici,mafiosi e banchieri in testa.
> ...


Guarda su Stalin, data la tua incommensurabile, supergalattica, enciclopedica etcetc kultura,  sulle prime pensavo ad una svista, poi quando ho continuato a leggere le tue esaltazioni te l'ho fatto notare, ma in realta' era un pretesto..

ahahahah.

comunque, rilassati, come vi ho gia' pronosticato, essendo troppo avidi, individualisti e cazzoni tanto da non essere stati in grado di rendere duraturo il vostro  benessere, siete praticamente condannati ad evadere per tirare avanti, ma la vostra fine sara' soltanto rimandata perche' quando a seguito della vostra evasione starete in galera o sul lastrico, riprenderete la via dell'Argentina e vi leverete per sempre dai coglioni...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda su Stalin, data la tua incommensurabile, supergalattica, enciclopedica etcetc kultura,  sulle prime pensavo ad una svista, poi quando ho continuato a leggere le tue esaltazioni te l'ho fatto notare, ma in realta' era un pretesto..
> 
> ahahahah.
> 
> ...


In Italia quale grande evasore è finito sul lastrico?
ahahahahahaahahahahahahah

Quanti onesti imprenditori sono finiti sul lastrico a causa degli istituti di credito?
ahahahahahaahahahaha

Sentita la giustizia sociale?
Dipendenti pubblici equiparati ai privati
ahahahahahaahahahaha

Basta io sono dipendente dello stato e magno a sbafo
ahahahahahahahaahahahahaha

Comunismo?
ahahahahahaah
Cos'è stato in Europa?
Capitalismo di stato
ahahahahahaahahahah

Io ho abitato in paese comunista
ahahahahahaahahah

Uniche mercedes?
Sotto il palazzo del parlamento
ahahahahahahahahahaahahaha

Tu no politico...
sarai primo a venire inculato dai compagni...
ahahahahaahahahahaha

perchè?
Idealista
ahahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In Italia quale grande evasore è finito sul lastrico?
> ahahahahahaahahahahahahah
> 
> Quanti onesti imprenditori sono finiti sul lastrico a causa degli istituti di credito?
> ...


L'Argentina per voi si riavvicina...ahahahah

ma vista la merda in quantita' industriale che spalate qua, 

andrete nelle loro fazende a spalarla.

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'Argentina per voi si riavvicina...ahahahah
> 
> ma vista la merda in quantita' industriale che spalate qua,
> 
> ...


E quel che è tuo diventerà della colletività
ahahahahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quel che è tuo diventerà della colletività
> ahahahahahahaahah


ma il tuo di chi?

un cazzo diviso n, sempre un cazzo fa...ahahahahah

io so' fascista col portafogli...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il tuo di chi?
> 
> un cazzo diviso n, sempre un cazzo fa...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


I tuoi capitali mio caro...
Nel comunismo non c'è più proprietà privata
Ma tutti fratelli uguali e compagni
QUindi la tua casa non sarà più tua
Ma dello Stato che ne disporrà secondo le esigenze della comunità
Questo è il COMUNISMO
Niente capitale...perchè crea plus valore no?

ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *A Ferrara gli appartamenti piu' belli del centro storico sono di meridionali ed est-europei.*
> Ed altri di piu' recente costruzione fatti con le tasse universitarie sono assegnati ad altri meridionali e ad una massa di africani.
> Che non dovendo lavorare stagionalmente o part time per pagare le tasse universitarie si laureano prima e ti prendono anche il posto.
> E tu lo prendi in quel posto.
> D'altronde finche' al sud si sentiranno furbi perche' con mezzucci ed espedienti riescono ad avere una rendita,ed al nord si si sentiranno furbi perche' non sono come quelli del sud,non cambia molto.


detto così, trattasi di compravendita immobiliare: che c'è che non va? se gli autoctoni non hanno interesse/capacità economica per acquistare gli immobili del centro storico, meglio che li acquisti chiunque, anche solo per evitare l'abbandono

per il resto, forse sarebbe meglio rendersi conto che indietro non si torna...


----------



## Eretteo (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque, rilassati, come vi ho gia' pronosticato, essendo troppo avidi, individualisti e cazzoni tanto da non essere stati in grado di rendere duraturo il vostro  benessere,
> Dopo il crollo dell'impero romano a nordest e' passato un esercito ogni 50 anni devastando tutto,non e' che poi abbiamo navigato in tutto 'sto benessere......qualche secolo passato un po' meglio sotto il Doge,e per fortuna che c'era,perche' altrimenti a Lepanto voglio vedere come finiva,se gli ottomani dovevan fermarli i crocifissi romani.
> Il miracolo economico del veneto postbellico si basa in veneto su tante micro-aziende dove la gente ha lavorato ed e' stata sfruttata per decenni dai padroni a livello di schiavismo o quasi.
> In friuli e' meglio,perche' li' sei a contatto con l'estero,sempre in competizione,si vedono ancora i positivi effetti dell'amministrazione statale austriaca e la relativa mentalita'.
> ...


E purtroppo c'e' ben poco da ridere


----------



## Eretteo (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> detto così, trattasi di compravendita immobiliare: che c'è che non va? se gli autoctoni non hanno interesse/capacità economica per acquistare gli immobili del centro storico, meglio che li acquisti chiunque, anche solo per evitare l'abbandono
> 
> per il resto, forse sarebbe meglio rendersi conto che indietro non si torna...


Non mi sono spiegato;quegli appartamenti sono dell'universita',pagati con le tasse di tutti gli studenti,ed affidati sempre alle stesse etnie.


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato;quegli appartamenti sono dell'universita',pagati con le tasse di tutti gli studenti,ed affidati sempre alle stesse etnie.



ok, così ho capito
quindi immagino che sia l'università che decide, in base a delle graduatorie, che però potrebbero essere pilotate, ma se
vanno sempre alle stesse etnie, forse c'è da domandarsi come mai...mi sembra un problema interno all'università, non una presa di posizione generale o "statale"...
o sbaglio?


----------



## Eretteo (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok, così ho capito
> quindi immagino che sia l'università che decide, in base a delle graduatorie, che però potrebbero essere pilotate, ma se
> vanno sempre alle stesse etnie, forse c'è da domandarsi come mai...mi sembra un problema interno all'università, non una presa di posizione generale o "statale"...
> o sbaglio?


Bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi decide la' dentro,io non ci lavoro.


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' davvero bello ed emozionante quando capitano questi divini versetti,tali interventi da non sapere se replicare in endecasillabi o in settenari.
> Una meraviglia star lontani dal forum per qualche giorno,e leggere tali spremute sinaptiche ristoratrici,quasi come un bel sorso di piscio di cammello dopo aver traversato il Sahara sulle ginocchia avanzando sui ceci.
> Sarebbe una cosmica ingiustizia non replicare brevemente ad un tal concentrato di epatico nettare,quasi come chi volesse negare l'esistenza di una splendida eta' dell'oro,quando l'uomo non conosceva violenza,guerre,fame e malattie;l'autostrada era liscia e senza caselli col gabelliere;la trinita' donnaccia-centro sociale-corpi cavernosi cerebrali aveva una sua armonia e funzionava simultaneamente come Asmoneo Triboccuto.
> E allora lasciamola questa pia illusione,e non diciamo al ragazzino implume che il losco meccanico preparatore,quando gli promette tanti cavalli-poca spesa-tanta affidabilita' e' un bieco opportunista ed un sozzo profittatore.......molto meglio sarebbe stato ammettere fin dal principio "prendine due,e la terza scordatela per sempre".
> ...



scusa ho letto le prime due righe e mi è venuto da fermarmi e dirti di andare a cagare

con affetto eh


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E purtroppo c'e' ben poco da ridere


eretteo...a discorsi del cazzo risposte del cazzo...

pero' te lo si ripete ben volentieri...

il tuo nord e' stato fatto grande dalle teste di cazzo del sud, e' inutile che ciurli nel manico...

e sempre le tue industrie del nord hanno saccheggiato e saccheggiano il sud fottendosi contributi dallo stato per es. e chiudendo le aziende appena aperte...

e pure la mafia e' stata inventata dal nord per il controllo del territorio, mentre prima dell'unita' non esisteva...

damme retta dacciun taglio che la storia la si conosce benissimo e francamente appallate tu e l'imboscato super-parassita papalino...

nun te sforza' a farte le pippe coi papiri kilometrici, che nun te li leggero' manco piu'...


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi decide la' dentro,io non ci lavoro.


e senz'altro saranno meridionali....

e' tutto in mano a loro, no...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi decide la' dentro,io non ci lavoro.



ecco, il punto è proprio questo
secondo me ciascuno di noi, cittadini e contribuenti, dovrebbe occuparsi delle cose che non vanno di cui ha percezione diretta, e non è individualismo, ma solo non riempirsi la bocca di proteste lanciate a non si sa bene chi
protestare va anche bene, intendiamoci, ma la protesta dovrebbe essere sempre accompagnata da motivazioni che sottendano che si ha almeno una vaga idea di che cosa si stia parlando

stasera per es. ho mandato una segnalazione all'assessorato per l'ambiente per una discarica abusiva a cielo aperto e una ai vigili per un pozzetto dell'acqua piovana otturato, ma i rifiuti sono vicino al mio ufficio e il pozzetto vicino a casa mia, li ho visti io e ho cominciato a scassare i maroni, e, spero, forse qualcun'altro lo ha già fatto o lo farà, per ciò che ha sotto gli occhi

tu non lavori all'università, ma puoi andare a chiedere se la cosa ti interessa, invece di essere scontento e basta


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eretteo...a discorsi del cazzo risposte del cazzo...
> 
> pero' te lo si ripete ben volentieri...
> 
> ...


C'è Nord e Nord...ahahahaahahahahahaha...
Prima dell'Unità noi eravamo sotto la santa madre Austria
ahahahahaahahaha

E non sotto i Borboni....
ahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, il punto è proprio questo
> secondo me ciascuno di noi, cittadini e contribuenti, dovrebbe occuparsi delle cose che non vanno di cui ha percezione diretta, e non è individualismo, ma solo non riempirsi la bocca di proteste lanciate a non si sa bene chi
> protestare va anche bene, intendiamoci, ma la protesta dovrebbe essere sempre accompagnata da motivazioni che sottendano che si ha almeno una vaga idea di che cosa si stia parlando
> 
> ...


Ma infatti quella volta io chiesi a figli di medici e ingegneri come facevano a riuscire ad essere assegnatari di case dello studente...no?
Perchè io figlio di artigiano no.
Mi risposero che bisogna saperci fare con lo stato.
Ma non ho capito il senso...
Essere amico del deputato tal dei tali?
Pagare na tangente?
Dare un voto?


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> scusa ho letto le prime due righe e mi è venuto da fermarmi e dirti di andare a cagare


Sai che novità


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai che novità



embè ma hai visto che pippone ha scritto? come si fa a leggere una roba così? c'è qualcuno che lo legge veramente? si sarà pure impegnato, ci avrà speso del tempo, poverino in fondo mi fa pena...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> embè ma hai visto che pippone ha scritto? come si fa a leggere una roba così? c'è qualcuno che lo legge veramente? si sarà pure impegnato, ci avrà speso del tempo, poverino in fondo mi fa pena...


Fora i teroni dal veneto...
Resistenzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Libero veneto il libero stato...
For dalle balle.....

W il veneto!

Che qua se ciava de gustooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> embè ma hai visto che pippone ha scritto? come si fa a leggere una roba così? c'è qualcuno che lo legge veramente? si sarà pure impegnato, ci avrà speso del tempo, poverino in fondo mi fa pena...


Io ne ho letto più di metà!


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ne ho letto più di metà!



minchia! e non ti sei addormentata?


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

... la lunghezza è il problema minore.


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> minchia! e non ti sei addormentata?


No, dai. La palpebra ha retto.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> embè ma hai visto che pippone ha scritto? come si fa a leggere una roba così? c'è qualcuno che lo legge veramente? si sarà pure impegnato, ci avrà speso del tempo, poverino in fondo mi fa pena...


Uno cosi' lo beccai a Milano piu' di 30anni fa e non mi volle fare delle lavorazioni perche' mi disse che non faceva lo schiavo dei terroni....

ahahahahahahahah

nella sua officina per un pelo non arrivammo alle mani...

mi fermo' il mio socio, milanese da 7 generazioni...poi scomparse...ahahahah

che gli diceva le peggio cose anche lui, ma in milanes'...

(una mia perla...)

ma che per caso qualche terun' t'ha inculato moglie e figlie?

ahahahahah

Erette', da quel lato tutto bene?

ahahahahah


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2012)

allora, dalla mia esperienza, una squadra di terroni lavora così:
uno ti dice che non ti devi preoccupare
uno canta
uno parla solo dialetto stretto
uno ti dice di chiedere a lui per qualsiasi cosa hai bisogno
però alla fine il lavoro viene preciso preciso e si va al bar/ristorante a festeggiare:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> scusa ho letto le prime due righe e mi è venuto da fermarmi e dirti di andare a cagare
> 
> con affetto eh


Perche',cos'hai contro endecasillabi e settenari?
Valle a capire le donne....


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eretteo...a discorsi del cazzo risposte del cazzo...
> Affermazione opinabile e che potrebbe essere rispedita al mittente
> il tuo nord e' stato fatto grande dalle teste di cazzo del sud, e' inutile che ciurli nel manico...
> Se e' una barzelletta e' buona,se e' un trattato storico insomma.
> ...


nessuno ti obbliga a leggere,tanto qua c'e' gente che oltre le due righe e' schiantata dalla fatica


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, il punto è proprio questo
> secondo me ciascuno di noi, cittadini e contribuenti, dovrebbe occuparsi delle cose che non vanno di cui ha percezione diretta, e non è individualismo, ma solo non riempirsi la bocca di proteste lanciate a non si sa bene chi
> protestare va anche bene, intendiamoci, ma la protesta dovrebbe essere sempre accompagnata da motivazioni che sottendano che si ha almeno una vaga idea di che cosa si stia parlando
> 
> ...


Lungi da me lamentarsi sterilmente;la gente di qua fa domanda per gli appartamenti ad affitto agevolato (non gratis,come capita a stranieri e diversamente nordici),ma per ottenerli uno deve avere un 740 da zingaro o da albanese 100 km piu' ad ovest.
Idem si dica per i contratti di collaborazione a tempo determinato.
Anch'io nel mio piccolo segnalo le cose che non vanno,tipo qualche mese fa un'auto abbandonata per settimane targata tp con le gomme tagliate,segnalata ai vigili,e risultata intestata a "persona irreperibile"...


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> poverino in fondo mi fa pena...


Non bella,non si accoppia,corteccia cerebrale ustionata dall'uso di droghe,minorazioni psichiche per sudditanza psicologica dall'ex marito,donna e femminista.
Far pena ad una cosi' e' come diventare cavaliere ufficiale della repubblica.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Uno cosi' lo beccai a Milano piu' di 30anni fa e non mi volle fare delle lavorazioni perche' mi disse che non faceva lo schiavo dei terroni....
> 
> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


speriamo almeno di non avere memorie delle precedenti incarnazioni


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, dalla mia esperienza, una squadra di terroni lavora così:
> uno ti dice che non ti devi preoccupare
> uno canta
> uno parla solo dialetto stretto
> ...


Se uno lavora bene e svelto non faccio questione di provenienza.....un amico aveva sotto di se' una squadra di siciliani,si davano tutti da fare tranne il saldatore,uno che si divertiva la sera ad andare in discoteca e sbevucciare.....il mio amico l'ha fatto presente all'operaio piu' anziano e quello gli dice di non preoccuparsi......il giorno dopo il saldatore aveva un occhio nero  ma era fresco e riposato come gli altri,e lavorava finalmente in modo impeccabile pure lui  :sonar:


----------



## quintina_ (6 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non bella,non si accoppia,corteccia cerebrale ustionata dall'uso di droghe,minorazioni psichiche per sudditanza psicologica dall'ex marito,donna e femminista.
> Far pena ad una cosi' e' come diventare cavaliere ufficiale della repubblica.



sono onorata, vedo che oltre a perdere tempo per scrivere pipponi soporiferi hai perso altro tempo per andare a documentarti sul mio passato... ma hai dimenticato un paio di cose: comunista e lurida zokkola impenitente! male male caro il mio cavaliere... bocciato! impegnati un po' di più, non ti sei applicato abbastanza


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se uno lavora bene e svelto non faccio questione di provenienza.....un amico aveva sotto di se' una squadra di siciliani,si davano tutti da fare tranne il saldatore,uno che si divertiva la sera ad andare in discoteca e sbevucciare.....il mio amico l'ha fatto presente all'operaio piu' anziano e quello gli dice di non preoccuparsi......il giorno dopo il saldatore aveva un occhio nero  ma era fresco e riposato come gli altri,e lavorava finalmente in modo impeccabile pure lui  :sonar:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Però però...però...sempre adorato i Siciliani e quelli della Sardegna...
Sai perchè?
Anche loro come noi veneti hanno un'identità culturale fortissima....
E sono mondi per i cassi loro...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lombardia che faccia quel che vuole,basta che non venga a rompere a nord-est.
> E nord-est incuneato come sempre fra nord ed est europa,libero di competere ad armi pari coi vicinastri d'oltralpe,e di surclassarli.


Estiquaaatzi.........pensa che se nel frattempo, tra un post e l'altro, trovassi anche il modo di lavorare un pò, e ovviamente pagare anche le tasse, gli faresti un favore; anche perchè si avvicina l'estate e vorrebbe andare in vacanza, e poi ha pure intenzione di cambiare la macchina, quindi ci faccia il piacere, a lavorare.......nel frattempo il thread te lo guarda estiquatzi....che non ha un quatzo da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquaaatzi.........pensa che se nel frattempo, tra un post e l'altro, trovassi anche il modo di lavorare un pò, e ovviamente pagare anche le tasse, gli faresti un favore; anche perchè si avvicina l'estate e vorrebbe andare in vacanza, e poi ha pure intenzione di cambiare la macchina, quindi ci faccia il piacere, a lavorare.......nel frattempo il thread te lo guarda estiquatzi....che non ha un quatzo da fare.


Taci tu...
Che sei un immigrato extracomunitario che porti via il lavoro ai Longobardi!
Che la Lombardia ritorni terra dei Longobardi....

Cassso ma dove sono eh?
Li avevo chiamati a raduno per condurli nella terra promessa e fare l'intifada....contro gli usurpatori....

Ma niente eh?

Fanculo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Che t'importa de morì...basta la salute...no?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Taci tu...
> Che sei un immigrato extracomunitario che porti via il lavoro ai Longobardi!


E se in Longobardia non sono stati capaci di trovare uno Longobardo capaci di fare il mio lavoro, al mio stesso livello, con la mia stessa qualità, no es mi colpa, es colpa dei Longobardi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se in Longobardia non sono stati capaci di trovare uno Longobardo capaci di fare il mio lavoro, al mio stesso livello, con la mia stessa qualità, no es mi colpa, es colpa dei Longobardi


E che dire di un papa tedesco?
Porta via il lavoro ai papi italiani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che dire di un papa tedesco?
> Porta via il lavoro ai papi italiani...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



E vogliamo parlare delle Miss Italia Nere ?


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> sono onorata, vedo che oltre a perdere tempo per scrivere pipponi soporiferi
> Pipponi?
> Dormite?
> Leggi due righe e sei gia' stufa,in pratica sei morta e non te ne sei accorta.
> ...


A che pro?
Dopo due righe le cornee vanno in acido lattico.......questo forum e' punteggiato qua e la' di mirabili interventi,come le macchie dell'amanita falloide.....e puntualmente il 95% di questi cade malinconicamente nell'oblio.
Miserabili beccaccioni!


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquaaatzi.........pensa che se nel frattempo, tra un post e l'altro, trovassi anche il modo di lavorare un pò, e *ovviamente pagare anche le tasse*, gli faresti un favore; anche perchè si avvicina l'estate e vorrebbe andare in vacanza, e poi ha pure intenzione di cambiare la macchina, quindi ci faccia il piacere, a lavorare.......nel frattempo il thread te lo guarda estiquatzi....che non ha un quatzo da fare.



I maggiori esperti mondiali sono giunti alla conclusione che anche i piu' ingordi fra i Lotofagi,un paio di volte l'anno,si producono in un forbito comizio erigmofonico.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I maggiori esperti mondiali sono giunti alla conclusione che anche i piu' ingordi fra i Lotofagi,un paio di volte l'anno,si producono in un forbito comizio erigmofonico.


Ma non c'hanno proprio un cazzo da fare?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A che pro?
> Dopo due righe le cornee vanno in acido lattico.......questo forum e' punteggiato qua e la' di mirabili interventi,come le macchie dell'amanita falloide.....e puntualmente il 95% di questi cade malinconicamente nell'oblio.
> Miserabili beccaccioni!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non bella,non si accoppia,corteccia cerebrale ustionata dall'uso di droghe,minorazioni psichiche per sudditanza psicologica dall'ex marito,donna e femminista.
> Far pena ad una cosi' e' come diventare cavaliere ufficiale della repubblica.



non mi pare corretto utilizzare ciò che viene raccontato dagli utenti (o la percezione personale che si ha dei racconti) per (provare a) colpire così duramente gli utenti stessi
tanto più da parte di un utente (tu) che non mi pare abbia mai detto niente di sè
non che sia obbligatorio esporsi, intendiamoci, ma la somma delle due azioni di cui sopra dà come risultato indegnità

secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> non mi pare corretto utilizzare ciò che viene raccontato dagli utenti (o la percezione personale che si ha dei racconti) per (provare a) colpire così duramente gli utenti stessi
> tanto più da parte di un utente (tu) che non mi pare abbia mai detto niente di sè
> non che sia obbligatorio esporsi, intendiamoci, ma la somma delle due azioni di cui sopra dà come risultato indegnità
> 
> secondo me


Anche secondo me....


----------



## Tubarao (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I maggiori esperti mondiali sono giunti alla conclusione che anche i piu' ingordi fra i Lotofagi,un paio di volte l'anno,si producono in un forbito comizio erigmofonico.



Lo ammetto, ho dovuto googlare per vedere il significato della parola erigmofonico, Ma non me ne cruccio. Tutt'altro.
Poi se vogliamo mettere la discussione su toni costruttivi (mi rendo conto che il mio intervento è stato alquanto, ma volutamente, provocatorio) ben felice. Sostengo che, da sempre, la rovina di questo paese non ha latitudine, dialetto, e/o connotazione geografica, la furbizia e la disonestà è trasversale, cioè tanto per parlarci chiaro, gente come il Trota non penso sia nata a Napoli, fino a prova contraria. Voi continuate a pensare che la rovina dell'Italia sia Roma Ladrona e il Sud Mafioso. Mi raccomando.


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> non mi pare corretto utilizzare ciò che viene raccontato dagli utenti (o la percezione personale che si ha dei racconti) per (provare a) colpire così duramente gli utenti stessi
> tanto più da parte di un utente (tu) che non mi pare abbia mai detto niente di sè
> non che sia obbligatorio esporsi, intendiamoci, ma la somma delle due azioni di cui sopra dà come risultato indegnità
> 
> secondo me


a me pare proprio una vigliaccata, pensa te


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> non mi pare corretto utilizzare ciò che viene raccontato dagli utenti
> Qua stiamo sbarellando,non crederai sul serio che mi sia andato a leggere vecchi messaggi di chissa' quando e chissa' chi?
> A chi potrebbero mai interessare?
> A me no di sicuro.....basta leggere gli ultimi post per capire che si trattera' di una pagata per insegnare,abituata a dare giudizi.
> ...


Indegnita'?
Questa poi.....io stavo facendo i quotidiani cinque minuti di esercizi di grammatica,una perfetta sconosciuta lancia un commento  che ti lascio il piacere d'andare a rileggere,ed io con tutta la calma del mondo ho risposto azzeccando in parte la verita'.
Se poi chiamare formica una formica e' indegno,la fine e' vicina.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, ho dovuto googlare per vedere il significato della parola erigmofonico, Ma non me ne cruccio. Tutt'altro.
> Poi se vogliamo mettere la discussione su toni costruttivi (mi rendo conto che il mio intervento è stato alquanto, ma volutamente, provocatorio) ben felice. Sostengo che, da sempre, la rovina di questo paese non ha latitudine, dialetto, e/o connotazione geografica, la furbizia e la disonestà è trasversale, cioè tanto per parlarci chiaro, gente come il Trota non penso sia nata a Napoli, fino a prova contraria. Voi continuate a pensare che la rovina dell'Italia sia Roma Ladrona e il Sud Mafioso. Mi raccomando.


L'errore che fanno tanti del sud e' pensare che quelli del nord siano come i milanesi.
O quelli che stanno nel circondario di Milano.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'errore che fanno tanti del sud e' pensare che quelli del nord siano come i milanesi.
> O quelli che stanno nel circondario di Milano.


Lo stesso che fanno quelli del Nord quando pensano a quelli che abitano sotto Firenze. Ma non è questo il discorso. Il discorso è che stai qui smenarla sul fatto che se tagliassimo lo stivale a Orte, secondo il tuo pensiero, diventeremmo una Nazione che spaccherebbe il culo al resto dell'Europa. Non sai quanto sei lontano dalla realtà.


----------



## quintina_ (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Indegnita'?
> Questa poi.....io stavo facendo i quotidiani cinque minuti di esercizi di grammatica,una perfetta sconosciuta lancia un commento  che ti lascio il piacere d'andare a rileggere,ed io con tutta la calma del mondo ho risposto azzeccando in parte la verita'.
> Se poi chiamare formica una formica e' indegno,la fine e' vicina.


i quotidiani cinque minuti di grammatica sarebbero sparare stronzate sui pacifisti che protestarono al G8? Erano stronzate e se ti sei offeso perché ho detto che erano stronzate il problema è tuo. Leggere una stronzata ed esclamare "stronzata!" è "dire pane al pane e vino al vino", niente di più.
Che tu abbia azzeccato il fatto che ho fatto uso di droghe e che ho un ex marito da cui ero dipendente psicologicamente mi pare cosa assai difficile, soprattutto visto che è tutto scritto qui dentro... ma se è così: complimenti per le tue doti! Del resto sono cose che ho raccontato io stessa e non esiste modo di utilizzarle per colpirmi. 
Poi però spiegami dove era il pronostico (parole tue: "era un semplice pronostico") in queste frasi:

Non bella,non si accoppia,corteccia cerebrale ustionata dall'uso di droghe,minorazioni psichiche per sudditanza psicologica dall'ex marito,donna e femminista.
Far pena ad una cosi' e' come diventare cavaliere ufficiale della repubblica.

Sei davvero diventato cavaliere? era questo il tuo pronostico?


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Indegnita'?
> Questa poi.....io stavo facendo i quotidiani cinque minuti di esercizi di grammatica,una perfetta sconosciuta lancia un commento  che ti lascio il piacere d'andare a rileggere,ed io con tutta la calma del mondo ho risposto azzeccando in parte la verita'.
> Se poi chiamare formica una formica e' indegno,la fine e' vicina.



ma dai!
almeno inventa qualcosa di verosimile! così è ridicolo

fermo restando che dovresti scusarti e basta, secondo me


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo stesso che fanno quelli del Nord quando pensano a quelli che abitano sotto Firenze. Ma non è questo il discorso. Il discorso è che stai qui smenarla sul fatto che se tagliassimo lo stivale a Orte, secondo il tuo pensiero, diventeremmo una Nazione che spaccherebbe il culo al resto dell'Europa. Non sai quanto sei lontano dalla realtà.



credevo che oramai fosse assodato che la padania è frutto di un'allucinazione!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, ho dovuto googlare per vedere il significato della parola erigmofonico, Ma non me ne cruccio. Tutt'altro.
> Poi se vogliamo mettere la discussione su toni costruttivi (mi rendo conto che il mio intervento è stato alquanto, ma volutamente, provocatorio) ben felice. Sostengo che, da sempre, la rovina di questo paese non ha latitudine, dialetto, e/o connotazione geografica, la furbizia e la disonestà è trasversale, cioè tanto per parlarci chiaro, gente come il Trota non penso sia nata a Napoli, fino a prova contraria. Voi continuate a pensare che la rovina dell'Italia sia Roma Ladrona e il Sud Mafioso. Mi raccomando.


Ma taci tu extracomunitario...che fai il lavoro che i longobardi non vogliono più fare no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'errore che fanno tanti del sud e' pensare che quelli del nord siano come i milanesi.
> O quelli che stanno nel circondario di Milano.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma il milanesi...non esistono neh?
SOno una congerie di etnie...
Io farei uno stato a parte per melano...
El refugium pecatorum...

Milano è un posto dove tutti noi abbiamo un parente no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo stesso che fanno quelli del Nord quando pensano a quelli che abitano sotto Firenze. Ma non è questo il discorso. Il discorso è che stai qui smenarla sul fatto che se tagliassimo lo stivale a Orte, secondo il tuo pensiero, diventeremmo una Nazione che spaccherebbe il culo al resto dell'Europa. Non sai quanto sei lontano dalla realtà.


Beh mio caro se guardi ai dati economici scoprirai che non ne daremo mai fuori finchè siamo europei solo per i vantaggi e non europei per i doveri...

Io vorrei vedere se dividiamo l'Italia in regioni.
E vedere quali regioni capo un anno sarebbero compatibili con il trattato di Mastricht...no?

Invece adesso siamo incassati in una morsa per cui...non siamo neppure liberi di spendere il nostro denaro come vogliamo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> credevo che oramai fosse assodato che la padania è frutto di un'allucinazione!:mrgreen:


Siamo stati fottuti perchè ci siamo fidati della Lega nord...
Te la do io la padania giù per la testa...
La Liga Veneta...quella si che era roba...

Ma no...invece di fare la libera repubblica de venezia han pensato di allearsi ai longobardi...ed ecco la disfatta...

Ciapà nel culo anca par de lì...

Ah quante risate con la Liga...
Gente bellicosa che sapeva dar le botte in testa anche ai nazi...anche a forza nuova eh?

Gente dura e pura...

[video=youtube;X072RZ8WJSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X072RZ8WJSA[/video]


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'errore che fanno tanti del sud e' pensare che quelli del nord siano come i milanesi.
> O quelli che stanno nel circondario di Milano.


e come sono i milanesi o quelli del circondario?....

le piu' teste di cazzo stanno a Berghem, a Varese ed in tutto il Veneto....

adesso hai piu' scelta...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;ZL5tfP72Tno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL5tfP72Tno&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e come sono i milanesi o quelli del circondario?....
> 
> le piu' teste di cazzo stanno a Berghem, a Varese ed in tutto il Veneto....
> 
> ...


Taci tu...
Che da noi saresti stato arso vivo...
ahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo stati fottuti perchè ci siamo fidati della Lega nord...
> Te la do io la padania giù per la testa...
> La Liga Veneta...quella si che era roba...
> 
> ...


La Lega solo ad un popolo perennemente embriago poteva prenderlo per il culo per 20 anni...

un popolo che applaude il loro capo a colpi di rutti, a braccia che simulano cazzi per inculare le donne (la Boniver) e che fa le pagliacciate del rito del Po dimmi te se non e' un popolo de cojoni analfabeti, alcolizzati e sciroccati...


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Taci tu...
> Che da noi saresti stato arso vivo...
> ahahahahahahaahahaha


eccolalla'...

la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'ovo..

(a proposito di teste di cazzo...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma taci tu Capitolino D.O.C....che fai il lavoro che molti longobardi, e non, non sono più in grado di fare al tuo livello di competenza?


Parole Sante Conte. Parole Sante. 

Qui è come se tutti volessero fare i generali ma non hanno mai preso un moschetto in mano, ma che dico moschetto, mazzafionda, però siccome loro sono Laureati in Generalia, devono fare i Generali


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> La Lega solo ad un popolo perennemente embriago poteva prenderlo per il culo per 20 anni...
> 
> un popolo che applaude il loro capo a colpi di rutti, a braccia che simulano cazzi per inculare le donne (la Boniver) e che fa le pagliacciate del rito del Po dimmi te se non e' un popolo de cojoni analfabeti, alcolizzati e sciroccati...


Ma conquisteremo il mondo....
[video=youtube;E2gonRIln0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2gonRIln0A[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parole Sante Conte. Parole Sante.
> 
> Qui è come se tutti volessero fare i generali ma non hanno mai preso un moschetto in mano, ma che dico moschetto, mazzafionda, però siccome loro sono Laureati in Generalia, devono fare i Generali


[video=youtube;BtWUORkS_2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtWUORkS_2Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> i quotidiani cinque minuti di grammatica sarebbero sparare stronzate sui pacifisti che protestarono al G8?
> E' invero un serio programma di rieducazione che attuerei minuziosamente in puro spirito tedesco;
> -tu avere divelto sanpietrino?;
> -e allora tu risistemare sanpietrino.....ovviamente con adeguati stimoli.
> ...


E questo che c'entra col Papa a Milano?


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma non c'hanno proprio un cazzo da fare?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Certi baroni universitari son pagati cifre irripetibili per fare delle minchiate inenarrabili.....


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo stesso che fanno quelli del Nord quando pensano a quelli che abitano sotto Firenze. Ma non è questo il discorso.
> Io non cado in questo errore,conosco parecchie persone al centro ed al sud che godono della mia stima,ed io della loro.
> Il discorso è che stai qui smenarla sul fatto che se tagliassimo lo stivale a Orte, secondo il tuo pensiero, diventeremmo una Nazione che spaccherebbe il culo al resto dell'Europa. Non sai quanto sei lontano dalla realtà.


Mai scritto di voler segare l'Italia in due,ed il discorso e' MOLTO piu' ampio.
Tanto per cominciare io non sarei entrato in Europa.
E mi piacerebbe che i politici chiedessero agli italiani se ci vogliono stare.
Poi,servirebbe un primo ministro che possa decidere,ma in Italia non si puo' se no ritorna Mussolini.
Province abolite,regioni tutte con ampie liberta' decisionali,e libere di tenersi diciamo il 90% delle proprie tasse.
E quando si decide un'opera nazionale,si fa e basta (vedi quanto c'han messo a costruire l'A1 a fine anni '50,e cosa fanno adesso nello stesso tempo).
Ecc....


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e come sono i milanesi o quelli del circondario?....
> "Lavoro,sgobbo,rendo e pretendo".
> Come se lavorassero solo loro.
> Se la tirano,sembra che senza di loro non ci sarebbe niente.
> ...


Ti sbagli,se tu vivessi 10.000 anni e girassi il Veneto ovunque,in ogni paese,fino a conoscere la disposizione di ogni singolo sassolino e filo d'erba,non troveresti un solo demente che non eseguirebbe un lavoro regolarmente retribuito.
Come invece ti e' successo con quel milanese.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E questo che c'entra col Papa a Milano?


C'entra!
Il Papa è andato a Milano per salvare le famiglie...
In quella città ci sono troppe mutande ballerine...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mogli insoddisfatte
Gente che se separa...
E compagnia cantando...capisci?

Si torni agli antichi valori!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mai scritto di voler segare l'Italia in due,ed il discorso e' MOLTO piu' ampio.
> Tanto per cominciare io non sarei entrato in Europa.
> E mi piacerebbe che i politici chiedessero agli italiani se ci vogliono stare.
> Poi,servirebbe un primo ministro che possa decidere,ma in Italia non si puo' se no ritorna Mussolini.
> ...


Però la faccenda è complessa, proprio oggi vedevo un video su youtube ( un cartone) e non lo trovo più...che spiegava certe cose dei casini che adesso abbiamo in Europa.
Io la vedo così:
Se noi non entravamo in Europa ci ritrovavamo con una moneta più ballerina delle mutande di cicciolina.
Nessuno osserva come con l'entrata in Europa l'inflazione è stata stabile a valori bassi.
Ora magari riuscivamo a produrre beni con prezzi enormemente convenienti per gli Europei.
Infatti la nostra industria si basa molto sull'esportazione.
Ma la nostra industria è industria di trasformazione.
Ci saremmo trovati a comperare le materie prime con una moneta debolissima. E quindi non potevamo vendere a prezzi convenienti. 
Per esempio vedi...da noi...un tempo i conciari compravano la pelle in Asia.
A una pippa di tabacco.
Poi i cinciuncian...hanno comperato da NOI...le macchine per conciare la pelle...
E non vendono più la pelle da conciare a noi...
Così vale per l'industria del marmo...
In Cina i marmisti fanno gli stessi prodotti ma costano il 35% in meno...
Hai voglia di competere.

Ma torniamo all'Europa.
Noi siamo entrati per il rotto della cuffia e significa che abbiamo usufruito di certi vantaggi, ma tendiamo a scantinare in quello che sono i nostri doveri per mantenere su la baracca.
Cioè è come dire...io azienda in attivo assorbo le perdite della tua azienda...no?

Ora se ci si trova con una montagna di debiti da pagare e nessuno vuol pagarli la vedo dura eh?

E sembra che sia un meccanismo simile a quello delle aziende quando le banche non vogliono farle fallire perchè vogliono recuperare i loro crediti.

L'Europa Unità ha gettato per altro una luce sinistra su altri fattori che non sono sfuggiti a chi come me ha avuto il beneficio di girare molto...

Guarda che un operaio tedesco sta da nababbo rispetto all'Italiano ok?
E tutti siamo pagati in Euro...ok?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non bella,non si accoppia,corteccia cerebrale ustionata dall'uso di droghe,minorazioni psichiche per sudditanza psicologica dall'ex marito,donna e femminista.
> Far pena ad una cosi' e' come diventare cavaliere ufficiale della repubblica.


Eh no !!!! Quintina è bella, si accoppia meravigliosamente, a lungo, per ore e ore, giorni e giorni. E con intelligenza e passione.
Garantito

Hiro


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eh no !!!! Quintina è bella, si accoppia meravigliosamente, a lungo, per ore e ore, giorni e giorni. E con intelligenza e passione.
> Garantito
> 
> Hiro


Ti sei innamorato di lei?
Sii fedele a lei...
Perchè l'ami!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però la faccenda è complessa, proprio oggi vedevo un video su youtube ( un cartone) e non lo trovo più...che spiegava certe cose dei casini che adesso abbiamo in Europa.
> Io la vedo così:
> Se noi non entravamo in Europa ci ritrovavamo con una moneta più ballerina delle mutande di cicciolina.
> Nessuno osserva come con l'entrata in Europa l'inflazione è stata stabile a valori bassi.
> ...


Se ne potrebbe parlare fino allo sfinimento.....quando non eravamo europa ma italia,potevamo produrre il latte che bevevamo,la frutta e la verdura che mangiavamo e lo zucchero che consumavamo......e ce n'era da esportare.
Poi fra anni '80 e '90 il parlamento europeo e' diventata la nostra discarica quinquennale per i trombati delle politiche,che si beccavano tranquilli anni di lautissime prebende.
Ma intanto,mentre la DC mandava a Bruxelles Zeffirelli e la sinistra Enrico Montesano,qualcuno in italia decideva di sostenere auto e chimica (due settori gia' in declino),ed in cambio abbiamo dato via le chiappe con prodotti agricoli,latte,zucchero.
Rapidamente;a Ferrara si produceva l'80% dello zucchero italiano,buona parte del quale veniva esportato.
C'era uno stabilimento ogni comune.
Ne sono rimasti 3 in tutta Italia,e non coprono che una frazione del fabbisogno nazionale.
Il resto tocca importarlo,dagli stabilimenti in Germania,Serbia ed Ungheria in cui sono stati trasferiti e rimontati i nostri migliori macchinari.
Ed il prezzo dello zucchero non e' mai stato cosi' alto come ora,negli ultimi 30 anni.
A stare in Europa hai la moneta stabile e bassa inflazione.
E contribuisci all'edificio europeo quasi come la germania e meno della francia,contando come il due di coppe quando si gioca a poker.
Senza europa avremmo forse una moneta piu' instabile.
Ma ancora tutte le fabbriche aperte e la gente dentro a lavorarci.
E le campagne coltivate,invece che piene di pannelli solari.
E le stalle piene di vacche da latte,da bere ed esportare.
E la nostra sovranita',senza dover star li' ad ascoltare il primo saltimbanco in giacca e cravatta a cui viene in mente di bacchettarci dal parlamento europeo.
Perche' chi comanda in europa non e' un tuo connazionale,non parla la tua lingua,non fa certo i tuoi interessi,ed ha del tuo stato la stessa considerazione di quanto potevano averne qualche tempo fa i belgi del congo....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

*Dedicato a Stermy....*

Il Conte con l'organetto scaccia il papa da Milano e restituisce la città ai milanesi....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


( Ovvio Travestito da Frate)ahahahahahahaa

[video=youtube;XnPVSIndCXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnPVSIndCXE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ne potrebbe parlare fino allo sfinimento.....quando non eravamo europa ma italia,potevamo produrre il latte che bevevamo,la frutta e la verdura che mangiavamo e lo zucchero che consumavamo......e ce n'era da esportare.
> Poi fra anni '80 e '90 il parlamento europeo e' diventata la nostra discarica quinquennale per i trombati delle politiche,che si beccavano tranquilli anni di lautissime prebende.
> Ma intanto,mentre la DC mandava a Bruxelles Zeffirelli e la sinistra Enrico Montesano,qualcuno in italia decideva di sostenere auto e chimica (due settori gia' in declino),ed in cambio abbiamo dato via le chiappe con prodotti agricoli,latte,zucchero.
> Rapidamente;a Ferrara si produceva l'80% dello zucchero italiano,buona parte del quale veniva esportato.
> ...


E senti che marcette qui...per cacciare i politici...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
[video=youtube;AR2XJ8rc880]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR2XJ8rc880&feature=related[/video]


----------

